# Two S.C. Hell's Angels Arrested in Mass



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Hells' Angels lawyer calls arrest unconstitutional
Thursday, 07/22/04*

*Massachusettes -* In a scene all too familiar to most motorcycle club members and even some independants, two members of the Hells Angels were pulled over by police on a fishing expedition while they were headed to the store for ice.

Police say they were cracking down on the local chapter of the Hells Angels Motorcycle Club with the arrest on Route 2A of two South Carolina members last week. All over the United States, it's common for police to stop bikers on fabricated or real minor traffic offenses, in order for the chance to search the vehicle.

Defense said state police detectives and the FBI took "unconstitutional" measures when they pulled over Hells Angels members Mario Sepulveda, 45, and Jonathan Davenport, 26, last Saturday.

"They were going to a store to buy ice," said Boston lawyer Michael F. Natola, who has defended Hells Angels members in New England for 26 years. "I'm sure that they probably had their colors on. The Hells Angels are not shy about advertising the fact that they're Hells Angels. They're very proud of it," Natola said.

Natola scoffed when asked about the cocaine police said they found on Sepulveda, calling the substance, "a minuscule amount of cocaine. To characterize it as drugs is going a bit too far." Along with a drug possession charge for Sepulveda, he is charged with illegally carrying a loaded Smith & Wesson .380 semi-automatic handgun. Davenport is charged with illegally carrying a loaded Glock .40 semi-automatic handgun and possession of a dangerous weapon, a double-edged knife.

Natola said the men are licensed to carry their guns in South Carolina, but admitted that license may not be valid in Massachusetts. "That's the big question, and hopefully we're never going to have to face this [because] I fully intend to suppress the evidence," Natola said. "It's unconstitutional, and we intend to prove that."

When asked about the charges last Wednesday, Sepulveda said, "We weren't carrying guns," but referred any further comment to Natola. "I'm not at liberty to say anything about this," Sepulveda added, after returning a phone call made to his home in Greenville, S.C., a city at the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains. "These things can be a runaway train."

The comment most likely referring to the practice of police and prosecutors to load up the defendent with as many charges as they can manufacture in order to pressure the accused into pleading guilty to just one or two of the charges.

The two Hells Angels members were "visiting friends in the area," Natola said. "Law enforcement has all sorts of what they call intelligence sources, and it may very well be that those sources led them to believe that these guys from South Carolina are in the area so they send the quote unquote gang unit," Natola argued. "And of course nothing happened until the police created the happening. These guys were minding their own business," Natola said. "Their privacy was unreasonably intruded upon."


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice how the paper writes that police "routinely stop bikers on fabricated or real motor vehicle offenses".......got to give the hells angles credit for turning the mainstream media into believers that they are just a bunch of great guys who forget to shower every now and then. 

It couldn't be that they routinely commit CMVIs with almost no regard for the law and routinely disrupt traffic as well a engage in a multitude of illegaly activity including large scale drug trafficking, bombings and murder.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

A miniscule amount of cocaine - Hardly drugs....
An unlicensed .380 and .40 - Which will be supressed.... :x 

What the hell were the police thinking?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

What's scary is the fact that two Hells Angels are fully licensed in South Carolina to carry firearms. I worked gangs for years and the Hells Angels are the worst of the worst and yet they have full time attorneys at their disposal at all times. Try and confiscate a Hells Angels' colors or ballpeen hammer and see how fast their lawyers show up at your station with a court order to retrieve them, its amazing.

The media makes these guys look like model citizens on their way to a church breakfast when some rogue cops arrested them because they were wearing their little orphan annie Hells Angels colors, then trumped up the charges, unreal :evil: 

Stay safe!!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Not to be the voice of reason, but it appears to me that there was no link posted for this story. I would not be shocked to discover that it was published in some Biker magazine, not a mainstream publication (which are slightly :roll: more objective).

I have seen many such articles in bizarre "fringe" publications that sound similar to the article posted.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

bbelichick @ 7/24/2004 1:48:05 PM said:


> Not to be the voice of reason, but it appears to me that there was no link posted for this story. I would not be shocked to discover that it was published in some Biker magazine, not a mainstream publication (which are slightly :roll: more objective).
> 
> I have seen many such articles in bizarre "fringe" publications that sound similar to the article posted.


I couldn't find it in the Globe or the Herald??

http://www.shirleyoracle.com/Stories/0,1413,111~5843~2285431,00.html

http://www.bikernews.net/getnews.cfm?article=1355

http://www.bikernews.org/news.php


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

i like that it's not drugs because of the small amount. I'd also be interested to know where that story came from, it definately played the hells angels out to be a groupe of good guys which I'm sure some are but like these two carrying loaded weapons and drugs come on think


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

Maximus @ Sat July 24 said:


> it definately played the hells angels out to be a groupe of good guys which I'm sure some are


I'll forgive you for this statement as you are a student. The fact that someone is a member of a 1% bike gang means they are by definition a "bad" guy. You don't go from being a prospect to a full "color" wearing member by helping little old ladies cross the street. Well, maybe if you mug them after the fact.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

bbelichick @ Sat 24 Jul said:


> Not to be the voice of reason, but it appears to me that there was no link posted for this story. I would not be shocked to discover that it was published in some Biker magazine, not a mainstream publication (which are slightly :roll: more objective)..


Thats a good point. Hopefully it was High Times or Easy Rider that published this article, at least then one could consider the source before lending any credibility to the article.

Stay safe!!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

bbelichick @ 24 Jul 2004 13:48 said:


> Not to be the voice of reason, but it appears to me that there was no link posted for this story. I would not be shocked to discover that it was published in some Biker magazine, not a mainstream publication (which are slightly :roll: more objective).
> 
> I have seen many such articles in bizarre "fringe" publications that sound similar to the article posted.


My apologies for not posting the link, this article came from Bikernews.net. This website is definitely a "fringe" website, however it is a useful tool to keep up on the latest goings-on within the 1%er community. Anyone can tell that this article had some "sympathetic" editing, not my doing.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't forget!

Loud .380's and .40's save lives
:lol:


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

dfc2502 @ Sat 24 Jul said:


> Maximus @ Sat July 24 said:
> 
> 
> > it definately played the hells angels out to be a groupe of good guys which I'm sure some are
> ...


thanks for being forgiving. I don't know much about hell's angels but every member of the group is a complete dirtbag? I just find it hard to believe since its such a big group. That'd be kinda like saying all cops are crooked which isnt the case it's sad to say some make poor calls but not everyone


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well the hells angels have a store front in Malden on Rt.60 so they can "sell gear". It's funny how some of them could be you nextdoor neighbor and you'd never know it. And those Lawyers they have working full time for them are probably members of the group anyways. A good amount of them are businessmen and own their own companies. The other group to watch out for in this area are the hells rivals the outlaws. When I was working in Hopkington for the marathon i was at the hopkington ashland line at TJ's i think it was and the Outlaws who were all hanging there they looked like a mean bunch of maniacs 

Just my lil ramble for the day :-D

Scott c:


----------

